
Holy christ, get off livejournal - syntheticnature
https://onepostwonder.com/users/boutell/2017/04/03/holy-christ-get-off-livejournal
======
syntheticnature
The lack of HTTPS, perhaps to conform with Russian legal requirements, is the
most interesting bit here.

There is an official post about the new TOS aspect at
[http://news.livejournal.com/151767.html](http://news.livejournal.com/151767.html)

